
23andMe just laid off 100 employees as the DNA-testing 'fad' ends - pseudolus
https://www.businessinsider.com/consumer-genetics-company-23andme-lays-off-100-employees-2020-1
======
planetzero
While scary if in the wrong hands, I hope testing gets cheap enough that
everyone's DNA is on file somewhere.

DNA has already been doing good. Murderers that never got caught are now being
caught through familial DNA..20+ years after the crime.

------
apotatopot
I wish everyone had gone w/ the nat geo test instead of 23andme. Seems much
more valuable and I liked my results more comparing the two.

------
sovok_x
It seems more related to undermining users' trust by selling their data to
GlaxoSmithKline two years ago.

